# Overclocking Core 2 Duo E8400



## Desmond (Aug 7, 2010)

My configuration is as follows:
-Core 2 Duo E8400 3 Ghz
-Asus P5GC-MX/1333 motherboard
-450W Odyssey SMPS
-Sapphire Ati Radeon 4850 OCed to 670 Mhz

I wish to overclock my CPU. Can anyone tell me what the optimal limit is on stock cooling. Also, when I overclock, only one core appears to have been overclocked. Any solutions?


----------



## mavihs (Aug 7, 2010)

i suggest you not to OC, first change your SMPS & then think about OCing!


----------



## asingh (Aug 7, 2010)

Not with that SMPS.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 8, 2010)

any suggestions?


----------



## mavihs (Aug 8, 2010)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> any suggestions?



get Corsair VX450 - 3.7K around
if you want something more future proof for more future upgrades then go for Corsair VX550 - 4.6K around

also if you want to do OCing on stock HSF then is a good idea to change your thermal paste. go with Artice Cooling MX2 - Rs 350 around

also if you decide on changing the HSF then you can go for CM Hyper212+

---------- Post added at 02:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 AM ----------

PS: i for got to ask which cabinet you have? that also plays a good factor in OCing as there should be a good airflow for good cooling!


----------



## Desmond (Aug 11, 2010)

My cabinet is an ordinary intex atx box. I've already OCed it to 3.09 ghz, I don't think I'll be able to get those components anytime soon. So, how much can I safely overclock at the current hardware?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 11, 2010)

^^

Dont do that. You'll end up fry your components. If you still want to risk it, then OC it upto 3.4GHz. And let us know that status....


----------



## asingh (Aug 11, 2010)

^^
See, no one can tell you how much to OC or not too. Your PSU is sub-par.


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 11, 2010)

try taking it to about 3.4GHz on stock voltages, but your system will get warmer since it prolly does not have good ventilation.....i would not risk it.....


----------



## asingh (Aug 11, 2010)

^^
Its not about ventilation. That is the last of the worries. See is PSU, and all ready there is a power hungry HD4850 in there, that too OC'ed.


----------



## ico (Aug 12, 2010)

Buy a new PSU.


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 12, 2010)

How much more will it consume on stock voltage? (not that he should OC with that PSU, just asking)


----------



## Desmond (Aug 14, 2010)

^^ Ya, please tell me. BTW, @ 3.09 the temperatures are about 51 to 55 at idle. Is this normal?


----------

